# North East Fall Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was just wondering if there was a decision at the Spring Rally on a Fall Rally location. I think Ember was talking about it and maybe one or two others.

Any word?

P.S. We will be heading back up to CCV (the site of the spring rally) during October for sure. Just in case anyone is interested!

Have a good one! Eric


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

There was some talk a while ago...Ember and I chatted about co-wagonmastering (I don't think that's even a word). Then there was banter about something at Wolfwood, but I'm not sure if that was serious or not.

I don't mind beginning to look for places and dates, as long as Ember is still willing to "co-chair" with me...Ember, Ember are you out there?









What dates are people available? Speak up folks and we'll try to put things together.

Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I was just wondering if there was a decision at the Spring Rally on a Fall Rally location. I think Ember was talking about it and maybe one or two others.
> 
> Any word?
> 
> ...


Don't bother I booked "your site" from Labor day until after the Halloween weekend
















John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

John!!!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

3athlete said:


> There was some talk a while ago...Ember and I chatted about co-wagonmastering (I don't think that's even a word). Then there was banter about something at Wolfwood, but I'm not sure if that was serious or not.
> 
> I don't mind beginning to look for places and dates, as long as Ember is still willing to "co-chair" with me...Ember, Ember are you out there?
> 
> ...


Hi Clare,
I'm here and willing!! Just say the word. I know several OB'ers who've spent some time this summer in VT cg's that will/or have reported on a couple of campgrounds, and we've hit a couple ourselves. I know some of you have a bad taste in your mouth for VT, but honest not all are like that!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> John!!!!!!
































I have thought about heading back up there. Big mistake letting us know about that place. After all it usually takes a while before I get called an S.O.B by a campground worker not the same day I arrive


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> John!!!!!!
































I have thought about heading back up there. Big mistake letting us know about that place. After all it usually takes a while before I get called an S.O.B by a campground worker not the same day I arrive








[/quote]

LMAO!!! Too funny huh!?


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hello all, hope everyone is enjoying their Summer. Count us in for anywhere in NE, just can't do the Sept. 24-28 or Oct 3-5


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am the Best Man for my best freinds wedding on the 10th of October so we wouldn't be able to do that. Other than that though we are pretty much open.

Heading to Freeport Maine this coming weekend. Thursday through Sunday. Just the DW and the Dogs. I am looking forward to it!

That aside I am definately not against Vermont. One bad stay at a CG does not a state of camping make!

Heck we could hook up in Death Valley! As long as it was with the North East group.......I'm in!!

Outbackerman!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> I am the Best Man for my best freinds wedding on the 10th of October so we wouldn't be able to do that. Other than that though we are pretty much open.
> 
> Heading to Freeport Maine this coming weekend. Thursday through Sunday. Just the DW and the Dogs. I am looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you don't harbor ill feeling toward VT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How about somewhere in Ct


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello all, hope everyone is enjoying their Summer. Count us in for anywhere in NE, just can't do the Sept. 24-28 or Oct 3-5


OK--well, those are the two last weekends of summer!!!! We have to do it one of those weekends and you'll just have to change your plans. Let me know if you need help....I can always subpeona you to a "trial"....*wink*wink*...............

PS...Columbus weekend would work for us too, but obviously, not for Eric......


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I know some of you have a bad taste in your mouth for VT, but honest not all are like that!!
```
We still like Vermont...I believe someone took care of the campground on the way out...they'll never forget the Outbackers.









I'm not really sure what weekends will work for us, Tim is taking a class for work that may end up being on weekends







so we'll have to wait and see.

Now, if I learn to handle the TT and the TV by then, me and the kids will be there while Tim is in class









Hopefully we'll know soon.

```
How about somewhere in Ct
```
That works for me John







Anyone have any objections?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm game

John


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

.......Strawberry Park?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Strawberry Park?
```
That would be awesome, then if Tim is in class, he can come up after class is done!

Any thoughts people?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow a rally thats less than an hour away. That would be great just beware of the seasonals with the golfcarts.

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
just beware of the seasonals with the golfcarts.
```
Brian's been there quite a bit, maybe he can speak to this issue.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Well, I had a little extra time at the firehouse today (most of the time we are just flat out straight)







.....This is what I found....

Strawberry Park, Preston CT

http://www.strawberrypark.net/map.htm

9/19-21 WESC $174 Weekend 
Sites 400ish to 433ish open - This area is towards the back of the CG, open area, somewhat away from the seasonals

10/31-11/2 WESC $60 Weekend - but no planned activities or pool
Sites 34-40 and 44-49 open - This area is closer to the playground/ball field, but the sites are a bit closer to each other. If my memory is correct, length is fine for Nimitz class OB's. Back of CG is open as well.

Most of October is their 4 Halloween weekends and are quite popular, (we will be here Oct. 3-5) it would be tough to get a group reservation.
As for the golfcarts, yes they are abundant, but to me, no different than any other CG's that allow golfcarts.

I do not know the area around the CG for "what to do", maybe some of you have some imput?

Thoughts?


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

I do not know the area around the CG for "what to do", maybe some of you have some imput?

Thoughts?
[/quote]

HI, 
Right in my back yard so here's some of the popular attractions in no particular order:

Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun casinos - gaming, concerts & events, restaurants etc.
Mystic acquarium & seaport
Old Sturbridge village - historical colonial village 
CT & RI beaches, swimming(?), fishing, birdwatching etc

Mountain biking - Burlingame state park Rhode Island - flat as I recall, a large circular loop so difficult to get lost.
Bluff Point state park & Rocky Neck state park; many more see Crankfire.com for other CT Mountain biking
Recreatinal riding - Airline rail trail Colchester -ver populay flat, car-free riding 15 mile straight stretch; (packed gravel & earth surface so if you have
an expensive bike with really skinny tires maybe don't bring that one). 
I'm down to just 3 bikes so that's my area of interest








Hiking & fishing - Pachaug State Forest
West Hartford Childrens Museum just redid their planitarium to with latest state of the art equipment, havn't been there and it's a bit of a haul but worth looking into for the kiddies.

Any more detailed ino needed let me know.

I will be looking to attend if possible!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I prefer the $60 weekend over the $174 weekend. This may also work better for school schedule. Both kids are starting in new schools in September, so it may take time to get into the right routine with bus schedules, carpools, etc.

I do like the idea of CT for a change. Not there is anything wrong with VT or NH, but it would be nice to see some of the NJ and PA folks again, if CT makes it easier for them to attend.

Thanks for the info, Brian. It's a good thing you finally had a slow day.









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> I prefer the $60 weekend over the $174 weekend. This may also work better for school schedule. Both kids are starting in new schools in September, so it may take time to get into the right routine with bus schedules, carpools, etc.
> 
> I do like the idea of CT for a change. Not there is anything wrong with VT or NH, but it would be nice to see some of the NJ and PA folks again, if CT makes it easier for them to attend.
> 
> ...


I like CT too, that way, if the class that I need to take interferes with the dates, I can commute. The great thing about CT is you can get anywhere in the state, from anywhere else in the state in 2 hours or less. $60 is always better then $174.

Tim


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like a great cg. It would be 4.5hrs for us, so quite a trek but do-able.

For us, there's no way that we could swing a 10/31 leave date though - that is a BIG night around here, the candy our 4 collect lasts them (and us, lol!) through to the new year! Most likely anything going into November would be too cold in CT, right?

Ali


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Most likely anything going into November would be too cold in CT, right?
```
Nah, that's what we have campfires for...and heat in our campers.









I'm up for anytime that works for the majority...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

November in CT
or 
Late September in northern NH

same temp either way.

Strawberry Park's off season rates are much better than summertime

The only problem I see is its not 4 hours away.

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
The only problem I see is its not 4 hours away.
```
That's a positive, not a negative!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Its only 38 miles from home. What will the kids do. By the time I here "Are we there yet" we will be









John


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Well, it looks like there is some intrest for a "New England Outbackers Pre-Winter Rally" (gotta love the sound of that). So lets see.... 10/31 - 11/2. Strawberry Park, Preston CT. Maybe we could put together our own little trick-or-treat/activities for the kids....a haunted Captain Jacks Outback Shack?

Sue and I don't mind taking a swing at being the wagonmaster/ette.

If anyone is interested, chime in, and I will call Strawberry Park Monday morning. I will then start a new thread......Sorry Eric, can I borrow this one a bit longer.....

Brian


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Looks good to us... We are actually headed to Mexico the follwing week, so this will be a good distraction for us. And we'll have to imagine that the Capt Jacks Outback Shack is there, cause "I aint lugging that beast no more...". Maybe I'll unvail my newest bar mod.......Judi knows a little about it, but she is sworn to secrecy...(patent pending!) I like the idea on camper to camper trick or treating, we'll have all 4 goblins that weekend.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

this is sounding better and better! I will talk to the DW about this! For you more Northern folk, we will still be heading to CCV and there is talk of a labor day Wolfwood national rally headquarters rally....at Wolfwood...possibly. It depends if she and Kathy are home ya know! ;-) That could be interesting! But Tina has been looking for a reason to go to Mystic or that area so this might do the trick! Plus I LOVE Halloween! MMWWAHHaHaHa.....Ha!Ha! Eric


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We did Strawberry Park in April, not a bad campground but the sites are a little close together. In the off season I don't think it would be too bad, we'd be open to going back. It's not far from Mystic, maybe 1/2 hour? It would be a pretty time of year to go. We'll have to see about camping on Halloween, our neighborhood always does a big get together, the kids would be bummed to miss that. If we go we might just come down Saturday morning.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfie here!!! Checking in from South B end, IN......

The Fall Rally Pre-Winter Rally in CT sounds great! Just let us know when and we'll be there. As for a dry-camping weekend at Wolfwood - ABSOLUTELY, we were serious!!! Only weekends we're NOT available are the 3rd weekend of Sept. (NH Highlan d Games), Columbus Day weekend, and whatever weekend this Pre-Winter Shindig is. Pick another weekend and we'll have 2 events in the planning (sounds like a good campfire discussion for Sherkston Shores, eh?)


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Pre-Winter Rally has been canceled​


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

It's looking like we aren't going to be able to come to this one, we're so bummed seeing it's in CT! Halloween weekend is hard, we live in such a great neigbhorhood it's a ritual every year, our kids would disappointed not to be here. We also found out yesterday that our neighbor is going to host a family halloween party on Saturday. If the rally were any other weekend we'd be there!









Anne


----------

